# eBay strikes again...



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

This company is using one of my pics to advertise their diffuser and the best part is that my picture shows the 3m overlay NOT a CF diffuser lol :facepalm:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...Q5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_4916wt_1167

Original Pic:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Shut em down Brah!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

reported as Fraudulent Listing


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> reported as Fraudulent Listing


First I would send the seller a nasty message telling him to go [email protected] himself. Then report him to ebay. If it was on Criagslist we could flag it to death,


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, any idea where they took the picture from?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lmfao! 
some dude used a picture of my car as his main website/business card picture. SMH


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> Wow, any idea where they took the picture from?


Could have just been from a google image search. The internets are everywhere.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

seller is in China, I would report it. Especially because that is not the product that they are selling.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn it China!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Send that prick a bill for using your pick. Send it through PayPal. If he doesn't pay, sick PP and eBay on him. He might just pay you to keep the pic on his add (with a disclaimer that it's "not the actual product")opcorn::laugh:

If he decides to ignore you, leave feedback on his store and specifically that product. That will drive your point home. For real, GET HIM! For those of you that don't know, China is the most counterfiting, thieving, black market having country in the world. It's so common they actually have fake apple stores. No ****, look it up. Your patent means nothing in china. Pretty crazy:screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

yup china sucks donkey wang for sure


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> yup *china* sucks donkey *wang* for sure


Haha, "Wang"


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

HARERY DAVIDSUN FOR SELL


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

guys.... I'm Chinese wtf....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> guys.... I'm Chinese wtf....


I love you. :heart:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> I love you. :heart:


I love you too! Also I'm not Chinese. :laugh:


----------



## jewcy (Jan 6, 2010)

id score some free loot form them aswell...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> guys.... I'm Chinese wtf....


I hate the country, not the people. There are too many to single my hate out on one. Therefore you are exempt from my hatred :heart: you bro haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jewcy said:


> id score some free loot form them aswell...


Maybe they will send you one for free to keep you happy!


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Sayy whaaaa!!! Im actually not that surprised they would do that.

M-Power: How did you do your wrap? I :heart: it!!! You should def do a write up on that bad-boy so the rest of us with silver 225s can rip on your idea:facepalm:

Seriously... I need to do this stat!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VroomTT said:


> Sayy whaaaa!!! Im actually not that surprised they would do that.
> 
> M-Power: How did you do your wrap? I :heart: it!!! You should def do a write up on that bad-boy so the rest of us with silver 225s can rip on your idea:facepalm:
> 
> Seriously... I need to do this stat!


Dude just buy the eBay one. It's the same thing lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Dude just buy the eBay one. It's the same thing lol


lol


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Figidy F^ck that!!! I'd rather do it myself than pay a scamer for some fake crap:screwy: 

If I was gonna buy one, it would be the actual valence...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Also I'm not Chinese. :laugh:


we can no longer be friends.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VroomTT said:


> Figidy F^ck that!!! I'd rather do it myself than pay a scamer for some fake crap:screwy:
> 
> If I was gonna buy one, it would be the actual valence...


But its not a scam! It would say so if it was :laugh:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Indeed...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VroomTT said:


> Indeed...


:laugh:


----------



## Kubelwagen17 (Oct 31, 2007)

speaking of.....whered you get the cf 3m overlay?? i had a shop that does custom vinyl printing, print out carbon fiber design, but it came out sh*tty and pixelated and for some reason looks forest green at night


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Kubelwagen17 said:


> speaking of.....whered you get the cf 3m overlay?? i had a shop that does custom vinyl printing, print out carbon fiber design, but it came out sh*tty and pixelated and for some reason looks forest green at night


Ecs


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> China is the most counterfiting, thieving, black market having country in the world. It's so common they actually have fake apple stores. No ****, look it up. Your patent means nothing in china. Pretty crazy:screwy:


in all fairness, foreign patents mean NOTHING here in the USA. china has no obligation to enforce a US patent, just as we have no obligation to enforce chinese law.

the problem is that patents filed IN CHINA are not enforced when the holder is a foreign company. the chinese gov. knows apple is american, and therefore could care less that they make and export millions of fake ipods. if they want to sell it IN china only, fine, its their country we cant enforce our laws there. but the problem is china doesnt do crap to prevent exporting the fakes because it only helps the chinese economy.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Politically Correct?*

Don't want to sound to political but really is it Asia's fault they have all our manufacturing? NO, it is all our governments restrictions ( such as the false CO2 bull**** that has been exposed as a scam), taxes and so forth. I read where difference or added cost of doing business here is not the employee cost so much as all the regulations to the tune of 90% and the employee the rest. So it is not our salaries it is the Government. So no reason to hate on the Chinese people they are like us just the Serfs to the Elites. So if you believe in trying to rejuvenate our economy Ron Paul is all about lifting all this **** that industry has to deal with here and quit wasting money on Military Bases in 750 places around the world. By the way they spent 1 Billion on a 104 acre Iraq Embassy. Did you know this? They call it "Fortress America". Do you think we are occupying them? Why? The Elites Oil, that is all.

We should be making the illegal copy cats and making the trillions! LOL!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That might have been one of the smartest comment on here evaropcorn:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hate the country, not the people. There are too many to single my hate out on one. Therefore you are exempt from my hatred :heart: you bro haha


Awww thanks :heart::heart::heart:



Tempes_TT said:


> we can no longer be friends.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> **** you


Lmao


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> **** you


 maybe we can work something out... a second chance perhaps? 








ps...I want a cf valance...........!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> maybe we can work something out... a second chance perhaps?


Ok


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

VroomTT said:


> Sayy whaaaa!!! Im actually not that surprised they would do that.
> 
> M-Power: How did you do your wrap? I :heart: it!!! You should def do a write up on that bad-boy so the rest of us with silver 225s can rip on your idea:facepalm:
> 
> Seriously... I need to do this stat!


You can get the vinyl from ECS, It's called Di-Noc by 3M

It's fairly easy to do you just need a hair dryer or heat gun (recommended) and lay the vinyl on top and use the heat gun to stretch it and wrap it. :beer:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

M-Power: Thanks:beer: Which size did you get? Any pics of the install?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

VroomTT said:


> M-Power: Thanks:beer: Which size did you get? Any pics of the install?


My friend used to have a company that sold it so he just cut me off a piece that was big enough to cover the diffuser. 

I'll try and see if I do. It's basically like putting on a big sticker then wrapping and tucking the edges. Just start on one side and work your way across to the other. If you have a friend standing by to hold the non attached end while you work on the other side that is also great help.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Ok


eyo I think Groupon has hotel rooms for cheap if you boys need some alone time


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Neb said:


> eyo I think Groupon has hotel rooms for cheap if you boys need some alone time


Jealous much?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Jealous much?


Hahahaha


----------

